# Fall Beach Gathering - 10/25 - Sam's Beach (Surfside)



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

It'll be cooling off outside soon, so it's time to start planning for our annual fall beach gathering! We'll meet, as usual, between Access Rd #5 and Access Rd #6 (Sam's Beach), about 1/2 mile North/East of the microwave tower. The exact location can be seen here:

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid...801&dg=feature

I'll arrive on Friday with my RV around 3PM or so for any of you who want to camp for the weekend on the beach. The main gathering will begin Saturday morning, and I'll stay overnight again on Saturday and pull out Sunday morning.

If you've never been to a beach gathering, they are always a great time, and a good way to meet a bunch of fellow 2Coolers. If you have a guitar, harmonica, etc., BRING IT! There is always a good jam both Friday and Saturday evenings. :cheers:

Hope to see y'all there! :brew:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I "NEVER" miss the October beach gathering. God willing, I won't miss this one either! Good times, Guy


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Dibs on a bunk in your RV Jeff!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I'll be there for at least part of it. Camper is already on the deer lease, so camping out is not gonna happen.

Looking forward to seeing you there.

GY


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I will be making this one to!!! The last one was a blast. Got to meet a bunch of 2coolers. 
James


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Is bringing a wife allowed. lmao


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I will try to make it. Had a great time at the kast one .


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I will be able to make this one! Already looked at my schedule, no U of H home game or other conflicts. I know y'all had music at the last beach gathering. I am willing to bring my DJ rig to this one if you need music or don't have that covered. 2 years ago at the TC gathering I piped into Mont's generator and it worked out well. Either way it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Marked on calendar :cheers:


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe it's bow season. Never heard of "SAMS Beach" an been here my whole life.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Sam's Beach is the stretch of Surfside Beach between Access Rd #5 and #6, given that name in memory of Sam Lucas.

http://www.coastalfishing.org/sampage.htm


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Sandy, you have a bed reserved in the trailer. :cheers:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks Bro. Nice not to have to drive after a good time at da beach.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Reminder - 6 weeks away


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Lookin' forward to it. Hope to have Miss Pam with me for this'n.


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Wish I could be there, gonna be huntin'!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

poco jim said:


> Is bringing a wife allowed. lmao


 It might depend on whose wife you bring.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Most likely I'll be there.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Look's like I'll have to miss this one, I just found out that our church BBQ is on that Sunday and we're be putting brisket's on the pit Saturday. Y'all have fun.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

1 month away! Make sure you've got your calendars marked. :cheers:


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

If not hunting, I'll be there. Would like to meet y'all.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Well, I'm going to have to miss part of this. I'll be there Friday evening, but I'll have to leave by noon on Saturday to work the Fishwestend tournament weigh in at Sea Isle. But I'll be back around 6pm-ish and enjoy more fun with y'all.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

"Are we there yet?"


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Got wood? Bring it! :cheers:


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

It looks like our high school football games are on Friday night on this weekend so we may actually be able to come out Saturday for this gathering. Hope to see you all there. 

Vitamin Sea and Mrs. Vitamin Sea


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Wish I could go but I will be at a Zumba Masters Class that day.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Just saw the campfire pic. If it goes till nighttime, I might can make it. If I can still move after dancing with four of the best instructors in this area. Masters Class ends around 4:00, should be home by 6:00....yeah, might be able to make it long enough to say howdy.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Might be some good red fish to be caught.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

It goes until nighttime and then a dozen or so hours both nights usually.  

Hope the weather in a few weeks is as nice as it was this weekend!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hope there is not a hard rain this time


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I may be there.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Wish I could....


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

BretE said:


> Wish I could....


Too busy cleaning the Queens fish?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

**** Chaser said:


> Too busy cleaning the Queens fish?


I wish......fixin to work about 45-50 in a row. Can't even head for south Texas till first of Dec.......

If you can fish in the morning PM me. I know where some nice trout are. I put the Queen on them. Let's see what you got......


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

BretE said:


> I wish......fixin to work about 45-50 in a row. Can't even head for south Texas till first of Dec.......
> 
> If you can fish in the morning PM me. I know where some nice trout are. I put the Queen on them. Let's see what you got......


I know she would out fish me for sure. don't lose your mind on that run of work.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I'm bringing a yak if anyone wants to run some bait out. :rybka:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Randy, are you coming down on Friday? I plan to be there mid-afternoon and staying both nights.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

drove the beach today......between Access#5 - 6, it looked pretty rough

......there's a sweet stretch of beach between Access #4 - 5 by the triple transformers ......... well defined high road and low road


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Maybe I'll try to break my Sam's Beach Gathering record? Then again; Maybe not. I look a LOT younger (and stronger) in these pics. Any way you slice it, we're gonna have some fun AGAIN! Can't wait, Guy


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Even if the fish aren't cooperating we always have this;


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> I'm bringing a yak if anyone wants to run some bait out. :rybka:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

MEGABITE said:


> I'm bringing a yak if anyone wants to run some bait out. :rybka:





Bobby said:


>


That's one mighty fine lookin yak ya got there.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Randy, are you coming down on Friday? I plan to be there mid-afternoon and staying both nights.


Not sure yet. Definite maybe. The little lady may be coming this time.



Bobby said:


> :smile:


I got him trained to swim out past the breakers and drop the bait from his mouth.

He gets kindof nervous when we start firing up the BBQ pits tho!


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Yak is some goooood eats! way better than buffalo IMO!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok we are going to make it but me and the kids won't show up until after noon sometime!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Have to see how my hernia operation goes, gonna try. I may be on a 72 hour 2 cool posting frenzy this weekend.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Can't make it. Cooking at Chilizpiel in Flatonia


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

steve holchak said:


> Can't make it. Cooking at Chilizpiel in Flatonia


:brew:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

That is actually my boy's football bye week & was planning on going, but got comped room at L'Auberge for the 24th & 25th in the mail last week. Hanging with Momma at the hotel & casino is just slightly more appealing that hanging with you knuckleheads at the dike...Jus Sayin. :biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> That is actually my boy's football bye week & was planning on going, but got comped room at L'Auberge for the 24th & 25th in the mail last week. Hanging with Momma at the hotel & casino is just slightly more appealing that hanging with you *knuckleheads at the dike..*.Jus Sayin. :biggrin:


You go to the Dike you will be by your self:headknock


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Bobby said:


> You go to the Dike you will be by your self:headknock


Yep! Somebody's not paying attention!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I spoke with Walkin' Jack:walkingsm today on the phone. He "may" be making his first Sam's gathering in quite a while! How cool is THAT? !!!!!! :dance:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Cool! Less than 2 weeks away! :cheers:


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

will try and stop by as we did last year, looking for a kayak to drop bait and considered a camper to stay over night. Met a bunch of nice folks last time


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

They still have lots of rooms available right down the road:

http://www.oceanvillagehotel.com/


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll check in closer to the date, but I'll need to know if it's ok to drive a Camaro down there. I know in the past that it's been pretty hard, but I've also seen it too soft/sandy.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I'll check in closer to the date, but I'll need to know if it's ok to drive a Camaro down there. I know in the past that it's been pretty hard, but I've also seen it too soft/sandy.


I'm sure that if you get stuck 2coolers will get you out.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Rubberback said:


> I'm sure that if you get stuck 2coolers will get you out.


They probably would if they didn't know me.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> They probably would if they didn't know me.


& that too.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> I'll check in closer to the date, but I'll need to know if it's ok to drive a Camaro down there. I know in the past that it's been pretty hard, but I've also seen it too soft/sandy.


You will be OK... Just watch out for crabs.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

We got Shadman's brand new GTO unstuck one time at a gathering. You're good.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

txgoddess said:


> I'll check in closer to the date, but I'll need to know if it's ok to drive a Camaro down there. I know in the past that it's been pretty hard, but I've also seen it too soft/sandy.


It will all depend on the weather on the day before the gathering. Shadman usually gets there on Friday and gives an on the scene report once he gets set up.

I am going to be in Beeville for the Texas Mile, so I will miss this one. But, the next one at TCD, I am all in. You can for sure drive a Camaro to that one. It's paved all the way there.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Mont said:


> It will all depend on the weather on the day before the gathering. Shadman usually gets there on Friday and gives an on the scene report once he gets set up.
> 
> I am going to be in Beeville for the Texas Mile, so I will miss this one. But, the next one at TCD, I am all in. You can for sure drive a Camaro to that one. It's paved all the way there.


Thanks. I'll plan on being at TCD for sure. I'll make my mind up on this one the day of.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'll definitely post up when I get down there on Friday and let everyone know what it looks like. I always try to find a nicely packed area with lots of beach to set up on.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> I'll definitely post up when I get down there on Friday and let everyone know what it looks like. I always try to find a nicely packed area with lots of beach to set up on.


Shaddy, if at all possible, let's move it back down towards out original spot (1.1 miles) from the condos. I know you have "facilities" in your rig but some of us other guys and gals benefit from that old stand of shrub trees for privacy if'n ya know what I mean. Sure would mean a lot to me and my girls if that were possible. Tight lines Bro, Guy


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I always try to get that spot, Guy, but the last two times there were already people there when I got to the beach.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> I always try to get that spot, Guy, but the last two times there were already people there when I got to the beach.


I understand. Maybe we'll get lucky this time


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

We're heading out that Friday evening loaded for bear. :cheers:


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

This sounds like fun!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

If anybody has any game (horseshoes, ladder golf, washers, football, frisbies, etc.) bring em. Pickers: bring your gee-tars :texasflag


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Firewood? Lots of FIREWOOD.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

oh yeah a nice red neck auto for sure, I want one like that


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Jack mentioned he plans to bring some wood for the pit. Probably need more, though. We typically go through a half cord or so per night.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Please (Pretty Please) don't bring the DJ setup. Maybe I'm being selfish but there's just something so peaceful and relaxing when we keep it simple. A crackling campfire, "acoustic" guitars, and the sound of the Gulf Waves is what it's all about to me. And, of course; the fellowship that comes with seeing old (and new) friends again.  We have so many talented musicians amongst us and listening to / singing with these "live" musicians is not only relaxing but the others who want to visit and get re-acquainted just can't do that when the amplified stuff is blaring away. Not my world; I just live in it but I do believe the majority of us go to these type gatherings to relax and get away from all the loud arsed "city style noises". Tight lines All, Guy


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Dumb question... any fishin goin on during this gathering? Will bring the wife and kids and tent and **** for sat night most likely.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^ Absolutely. Surf fishing and Christmas Bay is right across the road. I plan on taking the yak over there Saturday and Sunday mornings. You can wade right in from the old Ernie's bait shop boat launch on Amigo Rd. or toss a line in from the beach.

Pic from the Aug 13 beach gathering:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I didn't mind the DJ setup during the day, but I agree that I prefer "acoustic" for the night music around the campfire.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

ShadMan said:


> I didn't mind the DJ setup during the day, but I agree that I prefer "acoustic" for the night music around the campfire.


The better to hear Rusty's screams as he falls butt first into the fire. We need to bungee him to something.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> Please (Pretty Please) don't bring the DJ setup. Maybe I'm being selfish but there's just something so peaceful and relaxing when we keep it simple. A crackling campfire, "acoustic" guitars, and the sound of the Gulf Waves is what it's all about to me. And, of course; the fellowship that comes with seeing old (and new) friends again.  We have so many talented musicians amongst us and listening to / singing with these "live" musicians is not only relaxing but the others who want to visit and get re-acquainted just can't do that when the amplified stuff is blaring away. Not my world; I just live in it but I do believe the majority of us go to these type gatherings to relax and get away from all the loud arsed "city style noises". Tight lines All, Guy


This post should be cared in stone! I could NOT have said it better or agree with it more. Green on ya for this'n Guy!!!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*camero*



Haute Pursuit said:


> You will be OK... Just watch out for crabs.


That is awesome looks like something from home, shamefully I came from Tyler Tex


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> I spoke with Walkin' Jack:walkingsm today on the phone. He "may" be making his first Sam's gathering in quite a while! How cool is THAT? !!!!!! :dance:


Yep! I'll be there Friday and depending upon how Miss Pam is doin' I'll stay the night. She will not be with me but wants to make it to the TCD next month. But I have my kitchen pass in my hand. :walkingsmAnd....and....and...don't get all excited now but I may even stay all night Saturday night. But in any case I'll be there Friday for sure.

And I will have the proverbial $#!+ load of fire wood with me. For those not familiar with Deer Park, She southern end of Center Street, the main drag, is divided by a median. For many years there were huge ash trees every few yards all along this median. Back in the spring of this years they cut them all down and I wound up getting a lot of this wood.

I spent the morning and early afternoon with my chain saw cutting some of it up to burn in my chimenea this winter. I got all I have room to keep and have tons of it left. Some of this is 10 and 11 inch limbs and trunks. It may not last for all of both nights but it will go a long way I'm sure, so if you planned on bringin' some go on and bring it. Better to have too much than to run out.

It's just about time to "get wet and sandy" :bounce:


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

The wife and I gave not made it to one of the these beach socials before. But thinking of making this one to enjoy the beach and meet fellow "2coolers". My question is will this section of a beach support a 40' pusher motor home? I'd hate to get it stuck and have to call in a tow truck..


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Sea Hunt-ing said:


> The wife and I gave not made it to one of the these beach socials before. But thinking of making this one to enjoy the beach and meet fellow "2coolers". My question is will this section of a beach support a 40' pusher motor home? I'd hate to get it stuck and have to call in a tow truck..


My guess is no. It's the beach. You have to decide if it can handle some soft sand and not a lot of wiggle room to turn a bus around.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Sea Hunt-ing said:


> The wife and I gave not made it to one of the these beach socials before. But thinking of making this one to enjoy the beach and meet fellow "2coolers". My question is will this section of a beach support a 40' pusher motor home? I'd hate to get it stuck and have to call in a tow truck..


Ill play the advocate, There will be plenty of 2coolers with 4x4 's I would take the shuttle in there and not worry bout getting out.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Captain Dave said:


> Ill play the advocate, There will be plenty of 2coolers with 4x4 's I would take the shuttle in there and not worry bout getting out.


This... Just bring a couple of straps. The beach sand should not be too bad with all he rain we got. Just don't be timid about it if you decide to go.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'm going to have a 36' 5th wheel and we regularly have people come in motor homes. Just use common sense when deciding where to park and you'll be fine. There will be plenty of people who can pull you out if you happen to get stuck, but it shouldn't be needed. I always set us up in an area that has well packed sand.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

My friend Lisa is bringing her RV as well.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh wow ok we just bringing tent or two. Will bring kayak and q beam hopefully someone can put a beam on me while we run some baits at night :-/


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Hooked Up said:


> Please (Pretty Please) don't bring the DJ setup. Maybe I'm being selfish but there's just something so peaceful and relaxing when we keep it simple. A crackling campfire, "acoustic" guitars, and the sound of the Gulf Waves is what it's all about to me. And, of course; the fellowship that comes with seeing old (and new) friends again.  We have so many talented musicians amongst us and listening to / singing with these "live" musicians is not only relaxing but the others who want to visit and get re-acquainted just can't do that when the amplified stuff is blaring away. Not my world; I just live in it but I do believe the majority of us go to these type gatherings to relax and get away from all the loud arsed "city style noises". Tight lines All, Guy


No worries Hooked up .... I won't be bringing the PA ...

That was a once in a life time event which took the biggest part of the next day to remove most of the sand/salt from my gear. Takes far less time to clean an acoustic guitar 

*MB*


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I'll be down for part of it, just don't know which part. The camper's set up on the deer lease, so won't be staying overnight.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I just got lucky and picked up a Penn 6/0 reel I would like to use at the gathering. Trouble is; I don't have a proper rod for it yet. If anybody has a 8 or 9 foot surf rod they wouldn't mind me using while we're there I'd be much obliged. Gonna try and buy some small stingrays for shark bait on the way to the beach. Yeah, I'm kinda excited about this gathering  . MB; You're a good man!  See Y'all on the beach, Guy


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

I just back from the boat barn in oyster creek. I got a king rod you can strap it onto I suppose lol. You casting 6's?? Academy okuma or bass pro !


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

iamatt said:


> I just back from the boat barn in oyster creek. I got a king rod you can strap it onto I suppose lol. You casting 6's?? Academy okuma or bass pro !


You lost me with that question(s). My trout / redfish gear is high end 6 footers and 7 footers. Gonna be looking for a 8-9 footer heavy "roller" rad to put this 6/0 on. Just not gonna happen before the gathering. Thanks for letting me use one of your big rods this weekend. Much obliged, Guy


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a king rod. Hell I'll buy another rod Friday from bass pro you can use since I pass by everyday.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MEGABITE said:


> ^ Absolutely. Surf fishing and Christmas Bay is right across the road. I plan on taking the yak over there Saturday and Sunday mornings. You can wade right in from the old Ernie's bait shop boat launch on Amigo Rd. or toss a line in from the beach.
> 
> Pic from the Aug 13 beach gathering:


Mega, I plan on making this one with some chicken poppers. Maybe you can show me Christmas bay...I'll be wading though.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Absolutely. :cheers:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Cool beans. My last rendition looked like this....


I'm sure somebody has a decent sized pit?? I've got a small alum but don't think it'll be adequate.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

The weather is looking absolutely perfect for this weekend! I'm ready for some beach time.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I can't make this one. My dog Grizz just had surgery to remove a cancerous tumor yesterday. Your bait bucket should be safe Randy! Just don't eat one of them if you know what I mean! :biggrin:


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> I just got lucky and picked up a Penn 6/0 reel I would like to use at the gathering. Trouble is; I don't have a proper rod for it yet. If anybody has a 8 or 9 foot surf rod they wouldn't mind me using while we're there I'd be much obliged. Gonna try and buy some small stingrays for shark bait on the way to the beach. Yeah, I'm kinda excited about this gathering  . MB; You're a good man!  See Y'all on the beach, Guy


Guy, I have an 11' Uglystick you can use. Let me know if'n you want it.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Roll call for firewood..................??????????????*

It sounds like we're gonna have a nice turnout and even nicer weather. Heck, I'd go down there tonight if'n I could! I know Walkin' Jack is bringing a little firewood but he says it's "softwood" and burns up kinda quick. Who else is or CAN bring firewood? Sound off......................???????

CYA On Da Beach, Guy


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> It sounds like we're gonna have a nice turnout and even nicer weather. Heck, I'd go down there tonight if'n I could! I know Walkin' Jack is bringing a little firewood but he says it's "softwood" and burns up kinda quick. Who else is or CAN bring firewood? Sound off......................???????
> 
> CYA On Da Beach, Guy


^^^^ Yes. By all means bring any that you have that you can spare. I've been to gatherings where we ran out of fire wood and had to scrounge up and down the beach looking for anything that would burn :headknock. I've also been to gathering where we had a lot left over.

Guess which one is the real party pooper. I have driven off after a gatrhering and left wood on the beach a few times. it ain't no thang. We just don't want to run out.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I'll bring as much as I can fit after loading Gold Digger. I think I need a trailer! :rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't have any, but I'll tote some down there Saturday if someone around Seabrook wants to load it in my truck.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

if someone wants to come by my house (Alief/West Houston) - I'll throw some oak half-logs in your truck.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Megabyte always comes prepared to hunt bear.  :cheers:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Megabyte always comes prepared to hunt bear.  :cheers:


Yeas he does. Sad thing is, my van looks worse than the picture he posted:headknock:headknock:headknock . Can't wait to get out of here tomorrow. Feeling like a kid on Christmas Eve about now. Walkin' Jack and I will most likely be there before you get there Jeff. Maybe; Just maybe, we'll be able to secure our old spot. Cya there, Guy


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

If you do get there before me, please ensure there is room for 3-4 large RVs wherever you set up. I should be there around 4PM if all goes as planned.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> If you do get there before me, please ensure there is room for 3-4 large RVs wherever you set up. I should be there around 4PM if all goes as planned.


No problem. We already discussed that  . Just want to "try" to accommodate those of us that don't have the luxury of "rolling facilities"  . I'm sure you understand that. If it doesn't look good for RVs and Camaros we WILL find a spot that does. The only thing that concerns me is the firewood issue. We've been known to go through some wood out there dontchaknow.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like I'll be able to make it, tomorrow is my last noon to midnighter workin. wont be able to bring grasshoppers this time, too long to prep. Got some big logs for the fire, should burn all night. Bull reds are running so fishing outa be good. see yall there, silver tundra.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I have a feeling sleep is going to be hard to come by tonight. I B buzzin!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> I have a feeling sleep is going to be hard to come by tonight. I B buzzin!


WAKE UP :walkingsmJACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's almost time to leave  :rybka::cheers:


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> WAKE UP :walkingsmJACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's almost time to leave  :rybka::cheers:


Not to worry Vato, I have been packed, loaded and sittin' on go since about 10:00. :bounce: :dance: :doowapsta:brew:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I think this clock at work is broken. The hands seem to be moving half speed! :headknock


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

True dat. I still have a fooseball game tonight in Deweyville. Got my gear ready and should be there by sun up.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Leaving here in 30 minutes. Should be there around 4:00.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Right behind ya Shaddy.  I'm gonna poke a few groceries down my neck and them I'm on the road. Yeeeee Haw!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Man, I'm jealous!!! Beautiful day. Truck is 1/2 loaded. Sux working till midnight. Might leave after work.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I might be able to make this one. Y'all are killing me with your posts!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Man, it is absolutely beautiful down here! Never had better weather for a gathering!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Beach sand looks nice and packed down.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Yes, good pack all the way down the beach


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

They saying they need firewood down on the beach. I told them it ain't even cold but they want some wood. Will try and bring a little if I can find a spot between Manvel and SS...


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Have Fun Folks*

May have a chance to sneak down there tomorrow 
:brew::brew::brew:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Doug, you better show tomorrow, bro! Would love to see you. Jack said ya better be here!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Jeff, bringing some firewood, Tooo late to leave tonight. See ya in the morn. Chuck


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

For your viewing pleasure...


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

By far the nicest weather we've ever had at a gathering and quite a few fish caught today so far. Come on out!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I set up the outhouse for the other ladies. Guys, you're on your own.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> I set up the outhouse for the other ladies. Guys, you're on your own.


You are going to get a subpoena from Mr. Mayor from Houston...


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You are going to get a subpoena from Mr. Mayor from Houston...


I'm okay with that. It's probably a little more rustic than her crowd cares for, anyway.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

This 1/4 mile of beach belongs to us!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Looks like some major surf fishing going on, any bulls drug in yet?


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

and Purdy water in Gtown also, nice day for the beach for sure.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> I set up the outhouse for the other ladies. Guys, you're on your own.


Goddess...that looks like an open package of birth control pills under the front of your potty ???

Just a little 'langniappe for the ladies'..????...:rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> Goddess...that looks like an open package of birth control pills under the front of your potty ???
> 
> Just a little 'langniappe for the ladies'..????...:rotfl:


You ain't right in the head.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Goddess-what a great gesture! Wish I could be there to thank you in person!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I bet that thing is full of mud minners by now...


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)




----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like so much fun-wish I could be there! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I hope all enjoy the weekend, got stuck working the weekend but could see the beach from the window. Weather is nice - we wanted to share it with yall. Hope it does not rain on you all like last time. Dang working is a drag and can not wait for retirement-have a great time


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

what a weekend on the beach for some R&R.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

catch anything besides a buzz?...:brew: :biggrin:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Mr. Breeze said:


> catch anything besides a buzz?...:brew: :biggrin:


Shhhhhhhhh, my head....


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Did the grind... Nothing biting at all. Soaked various stuff short and long night and morning, Nada! The weather was better than we could have asked for.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

2cool weekend! Looking forward to the next one Nov 8th at the Texas City Dike


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

A small but stalwart group made it out to the beach this weekend. I don't understand why we didn't have the best turnout ever because in my time on this board I have never encountered better weather. The fishin' was slow but the fires were warm and toasty and the company was great. 

I didn't come to fish. I don't even have a fishing license. I came to drink beer, smoke cigars, and rejuvenate my spirit by the fire. I did all 3 and consider the entire weekend to be a great success. Iamatt and Hooked Up hit it pretty hard night and day. Matt ran their bates out about 300 yards in his kayak and they had some out that were closer to the beach. No action. I think some of the ladies caught some whiting in the surf. 

My thanks to Shadman for hosting this weekend and my thanks to Hooked Up for puttin' up with my grouchy old *** all weekend. Looking forward to 11/8 and the TCD.

Here's a few pics. The last one is Hooked up with his rescue kitten named Junior. He has nursed it and cared for it since it was an hour old. He a climber and has a hell of a voice and a VERY cute little kitty cat! Guess this proves that even a tough guy can have a soft heart, eh?


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Here's a few more.....


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

The weather was great over the weekend for sure, wish I could have made it but was tied up all weekend. See y'all at the dike on the 8th.


----------



## LisaLuv (Oct 27, 2014)

All,
It was great to meet those of you I did. We couldn't have asked for better weather. I appreciate Megabite and the Mrs for inviting me to this gathering. You know I was 'hooked' (pun intended) when I found myself looking up surf fishing techniques/tips on Monday... yeah, I am sure you will see my face around again.

Until next time... ciao!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Welcome aboard Lisa. You may not have thought of it but you can make a claim that none of the rest of us can make. You have caught fish every time you've been fishing. I hate to admit it but I have actually been fishing and not caught anything. 

Glad you enjoyed the weekend. If you ever make one of these where we have a decent turn out you will really like that. Things seem to be slowing down lately. But we have a chance to redeem ourselves on 11/8 on the Texas City Dike. I'm hopin' for equally good weather and a much better turnout. We shall see what we shall see, eh?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I think all the fun people have either moved on or died, Jack. Very few regulars make the gatherings these days, but I still have fun and meet a few new folks each time.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd come to one but I'm kinda shy.....


----------



## LisaLuv (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks Jack!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I'm going to try to make the one at the dike. I was babysitting my Great Grand Daughter this last weekend.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I meant to make this one and ended up doing projects around the house. Got caught up painting doors and forgot about it. I'd rather have been there than slinging paint fo sho!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Go Jack Go!:rotfl:

http://www.jibjab.com/view/UmvbHlvcR72agGYpDQDPzQ?utm_source=StrongMail&utm_medium=email_share&utm_term=email&utm_content=Wed,29Oct201404:32:08-0700&utm_campaign=tx_jj_email_ecards_default_owner_send_notification


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I missed the festivities due to work - I know it was a blast.


----------

